# Widget previsão do tempo IM



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

Olá, tenho um blogue onde publico os registos meteorológicos da minha estação na cidade de Leiria, lá existe uma página que mostra as previsões do IM para 10 dias na cidade, mas para isso tenho que estar várias vezes ao dia a copiá-las do IM para o blogue (fazendo copiar e colar), o que é bastante chato, e além disso não são sempre actualizadas quando necessário.

Por isso gostava que o IM criasse um widget de previsão do tempo actualizado automáticamente para blogs e sites.

O que acham?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2011 às 18:39)

http://www.joaquim.org/Home/igoogle/previsao-do-tempo

Mas no iGoogle vai ter que pesquisar, o código HTML não está lá directo, no meu blog eu uso isso  (Blog na assinatura)


----------

